# CAO Flavours Bella Vanilla Cigar Review - Bitter



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Purchased and smoked one of these yesterday. It was bitter, not smooth. The flavor may have began to smooth out towards the end, but I can't be sur...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Bella Vanilla Cigar Review - Bitter


----------

